# Married and working in the UK



## unsurediy (3 Mar 2014)

Hi I wonder can any one help me out. I am married with kids and they (wife + kids) are dependants on my social welfare payment, I have recently graduated from college as a mature student and have job offers in the UK albeit graduate salaries in and around the 20k mark, is it possible (legally) for my wife to remain on social welfare in Ireland if I work in the UK on a small salary or should I try to claim for them through taxation in the UK.  The problem is that on a small starting wage to start off I will have to pay rent somewhere, living exp etc plus trying to get home every second week and I will be paid monthly, if I cant sort this out I am just better off here on the dole which is soul destroying.

Many thanks


----------



## Guns N Roses (3 Mar 2014)

Your wife should still continue to be eligible for socal welfare but I don't think you will as you will be working out of the country. I would ring your local Social Welfare Office for more information. 

See the following extract from Citizens Information Website:


You must satisfy the habitual residence condition for:

Jobseeker’s Allowance,
State Pension (Non-Contributory),
Blind Pension,
Widow’s, Widower’s or Surviving Civil Partner’s (Non-Contributory) Pension,
Guardian’s Payment (Non-Contributory),
One-Parent Family Payment,
Carer’s Allowance,
Disability Allowance,
Supplementary Welfare Allowance (other than once-off exceptional and urgent needs payments),
Child Benefit,
and
Domiciliary Care Allowance.
*Note*
*Habitual residence is just one condition of these payments. You must also satisfy other conditions to receive a payment.*

Habitual residence means you are residing in Ireland and have a proven close link to the state. If you have lived in Ireland all your life, you will probably have no difficulty showing that you satisfy the factors which indicate habitual residence. 


The most important factors for proving this link are:

Satisfying the right to reside;
Length of time you have spent in the Republic of Ireland;
Continuity of your residence;
General nature of your residence.
You can spend time out of Ireland on short holidays, studying or travelling and still be regarded as habitually resident here.


----------



## unsurediy (3 Mar 2014)

Hi thanks for you reply, I should have clarified that I wish to sign off and go work in the UK but in doing so wouldn't be in a financial position to support my family, that is the reason I would like to know if my wife can continue to claim for herself and the children until I am able to financially support them


----------



## unsurediy (3 Mar 2014)

I have already ruled out London due to the cost of living although the starting salaries are higher.  I have been looking at Cities with direct flights to Knock (nearest airport to home) such as Manchester, Liverpool and Birmingham, I will consider Wales too as I could be near/nearer the ferry


----------



## unsurediy (3 Mar 2014)

Thanks cashier for that link, I must ask my local social welfare office or citizens info but to be honest I was/am weary of going to the social just in case they think I am some kind of fraud or looking to perpetrate a fraud


----------



## gipimann (3 Mar 2014)

Is your wife looking for and available for work?  She may be able to make a claim for jobseeker's allowance.


----------



## unsurediy (3 Mar 2014)

She cannot realistically look for work as she would/will be at home with kid although our youngest does start school in Sept.

ok thanks for all your replies, I will log on again tomorrow and hopefully someone will have all the answers lol


----------



## eastbono (4 Mar 2014)

If your wife is available and looking for full time work she can apply for jobseekers allowance which is a means tested payment.  She will have to provide payslips from your employment in the UK. Your outgoings will not be factored into a means test.


----------



## gipimann (5 Mar 2014)

If you are working in the UK while your wife and children reside here, she may no longer have an entitlement to Irish Child Benefit as you are paying the UK equivalent of PRSI.  

Check out this post:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1369757&postcount=21


----------



## Guns N Roses (5 Mar 2014)

gipimann said:


> If you are working in the UK while your wife and children reside here, she may no longer have an entitlement to Irish Child Benefit as you are paying the UK equivalent of PRSI.
> 
> Check out this post:
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=1369757&postcount=21


 
You may be right.

See the extract from Citizens Information below:


You must notify the Department of Social Protection (DSP) in writing of any changes in circumstances which may affect your Child Benefit claim. Changes which may affect your claim include: 

Change of address
Child is no longer with you or in your care
Change of Post Office or other financial institution
Child aged 16 or 17 leaves full-time education
You or your child(ren) leave the State
You or your spouse, civil partner or cohabitant start work in another country
You can use Form CB56 (pdf) to notify the DSP of any changes to your circumstances.


----------



## unsurediy (5 Mar 2014)

It makes me wonder is there any will in the government to encourage people to seek work, home or abroad.  I would think that the government would have introduced some incentive for people who actually want to work, I for one cannot bear to be unemployed any longer yet it seems what ever avenue I go down I will be at a financial loss for doing so.

dis encouraged

Unsurediy


----------



## unsurediy (5 Mar 2014)

Hi Cashier, I have a NI number from when I worked in the UK as a teenager, though im not sure if its valid any more as I havent used it for nearly 16 yrs, though I did leave 5 pound in my Uk bank account to keep it open, as for the pitfalls well its more like snakes and ladders.


----------



## Time (5 Mar 2014)

The NI number will stay valid forever.


----------



## diana f (22 Apr 2014)

Hello Cashier,

I was recently in the situation where my husband worked in the UK.  I told the Child Benefit EU Team (as it is called) and they said because he worked there he would have to apply for UK CB and the Irish Government would add the difference to bring it up to the Irish amount.  However, as I was registered self employed and the children lived with me, I was able to maintain the claim over here regardless of the UK work situation.


----------



## diana f (22 Apr 2014)

Hello Unsuredly,
One again with the UK work situation your National Insurance number will be re-activated once you begin work.  Depending on the nature of your employment, i.e.: self employed, in which case you must contact them.  By letter is more effective as they can "forget" the nature of a phone call. If you are PAYE, then the HR section of your job can set it up.  Good luck.


----------



## diana f (22 Apr 2014)

Hello Unsuredly,
Another aspect of working in the UK and returning home is that your UK earnings would be liable for the Irish USC tax on Gross earnings, regardless of your UK and Irish tax credits.  This is worked out at 2% on the first E10K and 4% on the remaining amount.  Prior to moving over, if you do, it might be an idea to set out a list of questions and check the Revenue (ros.ie) website to get some background and then cross check with one of the Revenue agents to confirm your understanding. It might be prudent to speak to an Accountant  regarding this?


----------

